# Small Crypts



## pianofish (Nov 24, 2009)

Gday everyone,
I am starting up a new crypt only tank submersed. And as such I wanted to know if there are any varieties besides parva that can be grown successfully submersed and that stay relatively short.

Thanks,
Pianofish


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

nobody? i wish i could help but i don't know either...


----------



## pianofish (Nov 24, 2009)

I spose most people grow theirs emersed. But if anyone out there would like to input lemme know. I was thinking maybe crypt alba but nto too sure.


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Hello, what do you mean about relatively short? I mean, how many cm?
I have the mayor part of my crypts emersed. The other relatively short could be nevilli or x willisi, and maybe some other like lutea, but I'm not sure. 

Regards


----------



## blondeyny (Apr 7, 2010)

Lutea isn't very short as compared to parva. I have Lutea in my tank and it's at least 6" tall. 

I am also interested in this question.


----------

